# Tide Tables 3 months ahead



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

Does anyone know a URL for tide tables for say the up-coming 3 months?


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Tide times*

Hi

Try this

http://www.tidetimes.org.uk

Bill


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Or this one here

http://easytide.ukho.gov.uk/EasyTide/EasyTide/index.aspx

David


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you have a iPhone or iPod touch there is a couple of apps available.

The free version gives a 24 hour forecast abd the paid for one gives all future ones.

I have the free one (tight wad) purely as a dog walking aid, and it is very easy to use and even allows you to set your displacement.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Tide Times*

Good Afternoon

Brilliant acctutor - that does the trick very well ... it is for planning 'coastal erosion' visits.

I note b16duv that the Admiralty goes fre for 6 days but they charge for longer periods and since this is for a school project ... the budget wins!

And necessarily like you Spacerunner ... got to be a tight wad.

Thank you all very much indeed for your expertese and help


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I have the free one (tight wad) purely as a dog walking aid, and it is very easy to use and even allows you to set your displacement.


Cooo. How many tonnes are you and the dog when you go for a paddle? 

Dave


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I use a free app on my iPhone, Tucabo Tides Planner, its free and does the whole year, put in your favourite places and away you go.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning Fuzzyfelts

That sounds very interesting ... many thanks ... I wonder if it will help me persuade SWMBO that I readlly do need and iPhone <vbg>


----------

